# queer creek



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a question about the river that runs by hocking hills state park. Me and a couple friends are going there for a weekend. Were would be some good access points, kinda by the park, to wade fish the river?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Might want to post in the Southeast Forum. You’ll probably get a better response.


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm new to this forum so I'm still learning my way about it. Thanks for the help!!!


polebender said:


> Might want to post in the Southeast Forum. You’ll probably get a better response.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Going to queer creek with your buddies huh? Ok! Have fun!


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Bro


Workingman said:


> Going to queer creek with your buddies huh? Ok! Have fun!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------

